
3 Million Verizon FiOS Customer Records Leaked - grecs
https://www.novainfosec.com/2012/12/22/3-million-verizon-fios-customer-records-leaked/
======
error54
_Verizon spokesperson Alberto Canal told ZDNet in an emailed statement: "We
have examined the posted data and we have confirmed that it is not Verizon
Wireless customer data. Our systems have not been hacked."_

Supposedly it belong to FIOS customers and not to Verizon Wireless customers.

[http://www.zdnet.com/exclusive-hacker-nabs-3m-verizon-
custom...](http://www.zdnet.com/exclusive-hacker-nabs-3m-verizon-customer-
records-7000009151/)

